
Christian based companies hiring part time? - mianator
Hi there!
I&#x27;m currently a software engineer with about 3 years of experience. I&#x27;ve had some exposure to different languages, but my positions were heavy on SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQL server) and Python. I&#x27;m also a mom and strong Christian believer.<p>I&#x27;ve been wanting to re-arrange my work life balance and work for a company that serves a greater purpose. I&#x27;m also wanting to reduce my working hours from 40 hours to 20 hours so that I can dedicate more time to my family.<p>Does anyone know of any Christian based company that is hiring a part time, remote, junior software engineer? I&#x27;ve worked remotely for the past 4 years.<p>Thanks!
======
hacktember
Greetings! I highly recommend getting connected with FaithTech
([https://faithtech.com/](https://faithtech.com/)) as their Slack community
may have the work connections you are looking for.

~~~
mianator
Oh great! Thank you!

------
codegeek
may be call your local churches and ask if they need help with websites/apps
etc and freelance for them ?

~~~
mianator
That's a possibility if I don't find anything else. Thanks!

